# Sugar glider



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi it's are me haha
Dose anyone here keep sugar gliders? Because if you do or if you keep other marsupials ,like possums, I really want to see because I'm looking at buying one towards the end of next year. I would also like to know some breeders in VIC ,if anyone knows of any, I love sugar gliders ,possums ,roos ,wombats and all marsupials.


----------



## rack_one (Dec 28, 2012)

You do no you need license requirements for them in NSW anyway


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep not sure about VIC tough ,that's where I'm from.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 28, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Yep not sure about VIC tough ,that's where I'm from.



Read, read and more reading...

Your questions answered here -> Keeping and Trading Wildlife in Victoria


----------



## rack_one (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah I could see that mate just have a quick look on the environment heritage site it should tell you for your state sorry I can't post the link for you mate on my phone

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks snipercap


----------



## Chicken (Dec 28, 2012)

On a basic lic. (which im presuming you have in VIC) you can keep a common Petaurus breviceps.. Sugar Glider.
I suggest you have a look a the VHS expo in Feb, they usually have them there, and adds pop up every now and then on the classfields. 
As for care there are plenty of sheets and threads with info.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is your fourms for wildlife licensing in VIC, it states the species able to be kept on both basic and advanced licence.

http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/119053/Application-for-a-Private-Wildlife-Licence.pdf

Dont delete this one sniper?


----------



## rack_one (Dec 28, 2012)

Are we aloud to get all of these licence links put as stickys possibly please may save arguments and future drama


----------



## Chicken (Dec 28, 2012)

rack_one said:


> Are we aloud to get all of these licence links put as stickys possibly please may save arguments and future drama



Has been done, Licensing Information - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm happy I can keep them on a basic ,well according to that link you gave me thanks for that by the way, now is there anyone here who keeps them because if there is I really do want to see some of your pics.


----------



## rack_one (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol ok well I feel stupid but anyway good luck with getting a sugar glider buddy


----------



## Chicken (Dec 28, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> I'm happy I can keep them on a basic ,well according to that link you gave me thanks for that by the way, now is there anyone here who keeps them because if there is I really do want to see some of your pics.


No offence bud just do a quick search in the top right 'sugar glider' and you will get all the pics you want.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/cute-baby-sugar-gliders-167868/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/sugar-glider-pictures-160109/

Youtube is good too.


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 28, 2012)

Adding this to your list of want kid? Maybe you should wait till the end of next year to start looking for breeders if that's when your looking at getting one


----------



## sharky (Dec 28, 2012)

In SA you need a Possum Permit to keep possums....it is hard to aquire a possum unless you have rescued one. I don't see them in the trade often. My friend owns possums (She rescues them) So cute tiny little fluff-balls as babies  

But you after sugar gliders! Right? They are cute  I'd love one but I am allergic to animal fur.....I have to wear a turtleneck and long pants with shoes and gloves just to hold my rats, dogs, cat and don't even get me started on nmy guinea pigs :shock:

As snipercap said *RESEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 28, 2012)

Again, slow down. I have seen you makes threads now about wanting to buy 6+ different species of reptiles ( from geckos, legless lizards, monitors, albino forest skinks etc... ) and now sugar gliders. I know you are just speculating atm but please just go to a reptile park or a zoo and just find what you really like / want. Not just what may seem cool at the time to you. I know you are very enthusiastic which is good ( in a way ) but just research, research and more research and stick with what you find. This is the nice way of putting it because I do not want to get infracted...


----------



## Eamon (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, with the sugar gliders you need to do a lot of research before you get one. They have a very strict diet as to what they eat. I've been doing research for about 4 months and I'm finally getting one tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken (Dec 28, 2012)

SAHD101 said:


> Yep, with the sugar gliders you need to do a lot of research before you get one. They have a very strict diet as to what they eat. I've been doing research for about 4 months and I'm finally getting one tomorrow.



Exiting times SAHD101! 
Reptiles4Me - Ive learnt so much from huge mistakes ive made in this hobby, all due to buying things and making decisions on impulse. Its something everyone learns, satisfy yourself with the reptiles you have and research the ones you look forward to keeping.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 28, 2012)

I know I'm going nuts! 
It's got a nice 2 metre tall enclosure so it should be happy!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok are I have been doing research on all of my wants but I just haven't pinpointed Which one I'm getting next. I do want a sugar glider but I mainly started this thread to see other people's animals. I have not done that much research on sugar gliders ,another reason why I started this thread to find first hand info from people who have kept these beautiful creatures. I will continue to do research on them from now until the expo where I'm hopping to get geckos and sugar gliders ,if I get a sugar glider then I want get a snake ,gecko or anything else that dose not have anything to do with sugar gliders from the expo, just for interest sake I have rescued and nursed several possums of immature age.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 28, 2012)

Just out of curiosity how have you rescued and nursed several possums? I am not familiar with Vic law but wouldn't you need a licence for that?


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 28, 2012)

Haven't seen a thread with so many spelling mistakes in a while.... 



Reptiles4me said:


> Hi it's are me haha
> *Dose (Does)* anyone here keep sugar gliders? Because if you do or if you keep other marsupials ,like possums, I really want to see because I'm looking at buying one towards the end of next year. I would also like to know some breeders in VIC ,if anyone knows of any, I love sugar gliders ,possums ,roos ,wombats and all marsupials.





rack_one said:


> You do *no (know)* you need license requirements for them in NSW anyway





rack_one said:


> Are we *aloud* *(allowed) *to get all of these licence links put as stickys possibly please may save arguments and future drama





BIGBANG said:


> Adding this to your list of want kid? Maybe you should wait till the end of next year to start looking for breeders if that's when *your (you're/you are)* looking at getting one





Chicken said:


> On a basic lic. (which im presuming you have in VIC) you can keep a common Petaurus breviceps.. Sugar Glider.
> I suggest you have a look a the VHS expo in Feb, they usually have them there, and *adds* *(ads - abbreviation of advertisement) *pop up every now and then on the classfields.
> As for care there are plenty of sheets and threads with info.
> 
> ...





Reptiles4me said:


> Ok are I have been doing research on all of my wants but I just haven't pinpointed Which one I'm getting next. I do want a sugar glider but I mainly started this thread to see other people's animals. I have not done that much research on sugar gliders ,another reason why I started this thread to find first hand info from people who have kept these beautiful creatures. I will continue to do research on them from now until the expo where I'm hopping to get geckos and sugar gliders ,if I get a sugar glider then I *want (wont)* get a snake ,gecko or anything else that dose not have anything to do with sugar gliders from the expo, just for interest sake I have rescued and nursed several possums of immature age.



Sugar gliders are cool, but nocturnal... not an ideal 'pet' for around the house, but I guess no different to geckos in that regard. Good luck and I suggest you find a good book on the subject and do some reading.


----------



## Chicken (Dec 28, 2012)

I rescued a baby ringtail from a football oval at about 10pm one night (didn't even need to be rescued, i was about 12..) and ended up with 3 stitches to my eyebrow and a tetanus shot. Just like all the ungreatful koala stories you hear!
And yes Steve you're a grammar Nazi


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 28, 2012)

That week wasn't long enough.


----------

